# ڪُرْسِيْ الإعْتِرَآفْ لِأنٌأقِة الْشٍبٌاِبْ..~



## rania79 (10 يناير 2012)

*ازيكم ياحلوين معايا تويبك للشباب الغلابة اللى هنا عشان نعرف مدى شياكتهمleasantr*

*ادخل وجاوب يالا يا مااااااااان:hlp:*





* 




*




* الأسئله  ..~*
 
* 1- في البداية  حدثنا عن نفسك من هو " اسم العضو " ??*
 
 
* 2- هل تتبع الموضه في أثناء تبضعك حتى و أن لم يناسب  ذوقك العام ؟؟ *
 
* 3- ماهي  الماركة المفضله لديك في انتقاء ملابسك؟؟ *
 
* 4- ماهي الألوان المفضله لديك أثناء إنتقاء الملابس ؟؟  *
 
* 5- هل مسألة تنسيق "  الملابس .. والحذاء .. والحقيبه ..  والأكسسورات " من حيث اللون والطراز مهم لديك (  بشكل كبير أو ليس دائماً  أو لاتهتم بذلك) ؟؟ *
 
* 6- مالذي يجذبك أكثر للقطعه الملبسيه أو الحقائب أو  الحذاء هل الشكل (( الديزاين )) أم السعر ؟؟ *
 
* 7- هل تستخدم الكريمات لبشرتك او لشعرك؟؟ ( اذا كان نعم مانوع  الكريم الذي تستخدمه لبشرتك او شعرك ) ؟؟ *
 
 
* 8-  **أثناء خياطة ثوب لمناسبه تترك الأمر  للمصمم بحيث يختار الموديل المناسب للقماش  ؟؟*
 
* 9- ماهي قصة الشعر التي تعجبك  وماهي قصة شعرك الحاليه ؟؟ *
 
* 10 -هل تعتني بشعرك بإستخدام زيوت خاصة أو غيرها وماهي ؟؟  *
 
* 11- هل ترغب في تغيير لون  شعرك بين الحين والأخر ؟؟ وماهو لون الصبغه المفضل ؟؟ وماهو لون شعرك الحالي  ؟؟*
 
 
* 12- هل تميل الى  الشعر المموج(بتضرب جيل من الاخرleasantr) أم الشعر الأنسيابي في تسريحه ؟؟ *
 
* 13- هل يهمك في المناسبات أن تكون ملك الحفل وتذهل  الحضور بـ بشياكتك ووسامتك؟؟ *
 
* 14- ما هي القطعه الذي لا تستغني عنها في كل مناسبه؟؟  *
 
* 15- ما هو عطرك المفضل؟؟  *
 
* 16- ما هو العطر الذي  تستخدمه حاليا؟؟ *
* 18- هل تفضل  الملابس التقليديه ام السبورت ؟؟؟*
 
* 19-ماهي صفات المرأة العربيه  بنظرك؟؟*
 
 
* 20- هل انت  شخصيه مرتبه؟؟ *
 
* 21- من هو  الشخصيه المشهوره الذي يجذبك وسامته؟ *
 
* 22- ممـكن تضع لنا اي شي من الملابس ... حسب ذوقـــك ..  من أي موقـــع .. *
* المهم يكون  مناسب لك ولذوقـك .. *
 
* 23-  اختار عضو  بعدك.. *
 
* 



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

*يا مواضيعك يا خاله رانيا 
لسه كنت قايم انام 
جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااري الرد
*​


----------



## rania79 (10 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههههه اوع ايدك والريموت
ماشى ف الانتظار اهو


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يناير 2012)

* 1- في البداية  حدثنا عن نفسك من هو " Coptic Lion " ??*

*شاب في العقد الثاني من عمه 
مفتول العضلات 
بهي الطلعه 
عريض المنكبين
السبب الرئيس في انتحار نص بنات مصر 
يغار منه مهند وتامر حسني 
واسما**ع**يل يس

 بس بقي علشان مبحبش اتكلم عن نفسي كتير :t30:


* 

* 2- هل تتبع الموضه في أثناء تبضعك حتى و أن لم يناسب  ذوقك العام ؟؟ *

*بصي انا زمان كنت 110 كيلو 
فا كنت ببوس ايدي شعر ودقن لو لقيت مقاسي مش فارق بقي الشكل ولاحتي اللون

 اما دلوقتي نشكر ربنا 
85 والحيه زي الفل 
وبجيب اللي يعجبني 
بس مش مقضيها موضه اوي يعني 

* 
* 3- ماهي  الماركة المفضله لديك في انتقاء ملابسك؟؟ *

*مش بدقق المهم تكون حاجه كويسه وشيك*
 
* 4- ماهي الألوان المفضله لديك أثناء إنتقاء الملابس ؟؟  *

*الغوامق*
 
* 5-  هل مسألة تنسيق "  الملابس .. والحذاء .. والحقيبه ..  والأكسسورات " من  حيث اللون والطراز مهم لديك (  بشكل كبير أو ليس دائماً  أو لاتهتم بذلك)  ؟؟ *

*هي مهمه ومش مهمه 
يعني مش بشغل بالي بيها 
لكن وانا بلبس ونازل
لازم يكون الطقم ماشي
الوان متناسقه مش بليتشو نازل 
وميبقاش بنطلون كلاسيك مع كوتشي
* 
* 6- مالذي يجذبك أكثر للقطعه الملبسيه أو الحقائب أو  الحذاء هل الشكل (( الديزاين )) أم السعر ؟؟ *

*الاتنين*
 
* 7- هل تستخدم الكريمات لبشرتك او لشعرك؟؟ ( اذا كان نعم مانوع  الكريم الذي تستخدمه لبشرتك او شعرك ) ؟؟ *


*انا بستخدم غره حمص لشعري 
اقصد جيل مان لوك 
ومليش في الكريمات دي خالص
* 

* 8-  **أثناء خياطة ثوب لمناسبه تترك الأمر  للمصمم بحيث يختار الموديل المناسب للقماش  ؟؟*


*اعتقد السؤال ده حريمي شويه*
 
* 9- ماهي قصة الشعر التي تعجبك  وماهي قصة شعرك الحاليه ؟؟ *


*بردوا حريمي*
 
* 10 -هل تعتني بشعرك بإستخدام زيوت خاصة أو غيرها وماهي ؟؟  *

* 11- هل ترغب في تغيير لون  شعرك بين الحين والأخر ؟؟ وماهو لون الصبغه المفضل ؟؟ وماهو لون شعرك الحالي  ؟؟*


* 12- هل تميل الى  الشعر المموج(بتضرب جيل من الاخرleasantr) أم الشعر الأنسيابي في تسريحه ؟؟ *



* 13- هل يهمك في المناسبات أن تكون ملك الحفل وتذهل  الحضور بـ بشياكتك ووسامتك؟؟ *

*كل الاسئله دي تخص السيئات اقصد السيدات* :t30:

* 14- ما هي القطعه الذي لا تستغني عنها في كل مناسبه؟؟  *


*الحزام*
 
* 15- ما هو عطرك المفضل؟؟  *

*برسيف رجالي*


* 16- ما هو العطر الذي  تستخدمه حاليا؟؟ *

*برسيف رجالي

* * 18- هل تفضل  الملابس التقليديه ام السبورت ؟؟؟*

*لكل وقت ادان*
 
* 19-ماهي صفات المرأة العربيه  بنظرك؟؟*

*مرأه عربيه !!!
ما شاء الله هما الرب استوردوا سيدات خلاص 30: *
 

* 20- هل انت  شخصيه مرتبه؟؟ *

*يعني*


* 21- من هو  الشخصيه المشهوره الذي يجذبك وسامته؟ *

*نجم الجير طامر حصني leasantr*
 
* 22- ممـكن تضع لنا اي شي من الملابس ... حسب ذوقـــك ..  من أي موقـــع .. *
* المهم يكون  مناسب لك ولذوقـك .. 


داخل انام مش فاضي ادور :t30:
* 
* 23-  اختار عضو  بعدك.. *
*الحاج عبود*

​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2012)

يا نهار مواضيع يا نهار مواضيعك

يا بنتى راعى الناس اللى عندهم امتحانات ههههههههههه

ممكن اجاوب


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2012)

ياض يا عياد البرسيف الرجالى دة عاجبك فى ايه ؟؟

 انا جيبته ورامى العلبه قرفت منها :hlp:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ياض يا عياد البرسيف الرجالى دة عاجبك فى ايه ؟؟
> 
> انا جيبته ورامى العلبه قرفت منها :hlp:​



* مش مهم تعجبني انا يا عمنا 
المهم انها عاجبه :love45:

وبعدين نحن نسعي لارضاء الاخرون :new6:
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ياض يا عياد البرسيف الرجالى دة عاجبك فى ايه ؟؟
> 
> انا جيبته ورامى العلبه قرفت منها :hlp:​


ههههههه زيك
دلوقتى بشترى تركيب  شغال وكويس


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * 1- في البداية  حدثنا عن نفسك من هو " Coptic Lion " ??*
> 
> *شاب في العقد الثاني من عمه
> مفتول العضلات
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه عثل وطحينة والنعمة ياعياد:fun_lol:
نورتنى يا باشا والبرسيف الرجالى جامدة فعلا
هات بخة بقة:new6:


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا نهار مواضيع يا نهار مواضيعك
> 
> يا بنتى راعى الناس اللى عندهم امتحانات ههههههههههه
> 
> ممكن اجاوب


تصدقى باية؟
انا ممكن اغير نظام التويبك دة بالخصوص عشان انتى تجاوبى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
جيتى ف تويبك الشباب يابت وعايزة تجاوبى
اشد ف باروكتى منك؟:fun_lol:


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ياض يا عياد البرسيف الرجالى دة عاجبك فى ايه ؟؟
> 
> انا جيبته ورامى العلبه قرفت منها :hlp:​


بيقة انت بتشرى الصينى منها:new6:
ههههههههههههههههههه
لاء جامدة بجد


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههههههه زيك
> دلوقتى بشترى تركيب  شغال وكويس


هههههههههههههههه افشر بقة انت بلدياتى وبشوفك بتشرى كالوينا 55555 بطلو هتش بقة:fun_lol:
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

+|+ Coptic Lion +|+ قال:


> * مش مهم تعجبني انا يا عمنا
> المهم انها عاجبه :love45:
> 
> وبعدين نحن نسعي لارضاء الاخرون :new6:
> *​



ياسلام يا جدعان هعيط وروبنا
ههههههههههههههههه
مضحى وصاحب صاحبك يا عياد:fun_lol:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 يناير 2012)

*ادخل وجاوب يالا يا مااااااااان:hlp:*

*معنى كدة ان الموضوع للرجالة بس ؟
ياحبيبتي يا رانيا 
كدة احبك :new6:*




* 1- في البداية  حدثنا عن نفسك من هو " اسم العضو " ??*

*انا كيرلس
كائن حي ( انسان ) نوعي دكر
دكر بزيادة 

شخص محترم وابن ناس وطيب و ع نياتة والناس كلها بتشتغلو وبتضحك علية وبتستهزء بية ، وهادي جدا ومش بحب الجنان ، تقليدي مش بحب الافكار الجديدة ف اي حاجة 

كل اللي متلون بالاحمر فوق دة كان كدب
اعكسية تعرفي الحقيقة ، بس دة كلام ف سرك :shutup22:*

* 2- هل تتبع الموضه في أثناء تبضعك حتى و أن لم يناسب  ذوقك العام ؟؟ 

لا غلط 
لازم ذوقي 
بس مرات قليلة اللي بتكون الموضة مش لايقة عليا او مش بتعجبني
ربنا يخليهم لينا مستوردين الملابس التركية 
انا من الناس اللي بتنفعهم :D
* 
* 3- ماهي  الماركة المفضله لديك في انتقاء ملابسك؟؟

Armani-Jeans
Adidas

*

* 4- ماهي الألوان المفضله لديك أثناء إنتقاء الملابس ؟؟  

بني اسود ابيض
* 
* 5- هل مسألة تنسيق "  الملابس .. والحذاء .. والحقيبه ..  والأكسسورات " من حيث اللون والطراز مهم لديك (  بشكل كبير أو ليس دائماً  أو لاتهتم بذلك) ؟؟ 

اة اكيد لازم يكون مظهري كويس
بس مش بلبس اكسسوار 

بس ف اوقات الزنقة لا
من فترة كبيرة كنت شغال ف النادي الاهلي ناشئين ، ف المطبخ
كنت بغسل صحون 
وكنت ساعات بمشي ف وسط النادي بهدوم الشغل المبهدلة ومقطعة 

* 
* 6- مالذي يجذبك أكثر للقطعه الملبسيه أو الحقائب أو  الحذاء هل الشكل (( الديزاين )) أم السعر ؟؟ 

لا الشكل اكيد**
* 
* 7- هل تستخدم الكريمات لبشرتك او لشعرك؟؟ ( اذا كان نعم مانوع  الكريم الذي تستخدمه لبشرتك او شعرك ) ؟؟ *


*كريمات لبشرتي !!
تصدقي عيب عليكي 
لشعري بس *

* 8-  **أثناء خياطة ثوب لمناسبه تترك الأمر  للمصمم بحيث يختار الموديل المناسب للقماش  ؟؟*
*
لا مبخيطش اي حاجة 
لا ناس ولا هدوم *

* 9- ماهي قصة الشعر التي تعجبك  وماهي قصة شعرك الحاليه ؟؟ *

*كان شعري بيبأة حلو وهو تقيل وطويل
بس حاليا مش كدة الجناب خفيفة مع الدقن ونص دماغي الشعر تقيل 
*
* 10 -هل تعتني بشعرك بإستخدام زيوت خاصة أو غيرها وماهي ؟؟

لما بيتقل بس *

* 11- هل ترغب في تغيير لون  شعرك بين الحين والأخر ؟؟ وماهو لون الصبغه المفضل ؟؟ وماهو لون شعرك الحالي  ؟؟*

*انا هسكت مش هرد احسن *

* 12- هل تميل الى  الشعر المموج(بتضرب جيل من الاخرleasantr) أم الشعر الأنسيابي في تسريحه ؟؟ *

*انا مش بسرح شعري
هو عارف انا بحب اية وبصحى الاقية معمول
عشان متنرفزش علية *

* 13- هل يهمك في المناسبات أن تكون ملك الحفل وتذهل  الحضور بـ بشياكتك ووسامتك؟؟ 

اة اصل انا وحيد 
* 
* 14- ما هي القطعه الذي لا تستغني عنها في كل مناسبه؟؟ 

القطعة يعني القطعة بتاعتي ؟ الحتة او الموزة يعني ؟
ولا قطعة ملابس ؟
* 
* 15- ما هو عطرك المفضل؟؟  

Lacoste
* 
* 16- ما هو العطر الذي  تستخدمه حاليا؟؟ 

lacoste challenge
جالي هدية مرة من حد ومن ساعتها بشترية 

* * 18- هل تفضل  الملابس التقليديه ام السبورت ؟؟؟*

*الاتنين حسب المناسبات*

* 19-ماهي صفات المرأة العربيه  بنظرك؟؟*

*مينفعش ارتبط بغيرها !

* * 20- هل انت  شخصيه مرتبه؟؟ *

*كلا ع الاطلاق ! :love34:*

* 21- من هو  الشخصيه المشهوره الذي يجذبك وسامته؟ 

هيفاء وهبي طبعا 
دة سؤال 
* 
* 22- ممـكن تضع لنا اي شي من الملابس ... حسب ذوقـــك ..  من أي موقـــع .. *
* المهم يكون  مناسب لك ولذوقـك .. *
*
ياسلام 
عنيا الاتنين 

فاضي انا بأة افضل اجيب ف صور 
*
* 23-  اختار عضو  بعدك.. *

* لا :new6:
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 يناير 2012)

*سلام و نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا 
شكرا لرانيا على الموضوع الجميل 

الاجابة باللون الاحمر 


1-	في البداية حدثنا عن نفسك من هو " اسم العضو " ??

شاب وسيم نوعا ما ...


2- هل تتبع الموضه في أثناء تبضعك حتى و أن لم يناسب ذوقك العام ؟؟ 

لا أبدا
2-	ماهي الماركة المفضله لديك في انتقاء ملابسك؟؟
Armani , Gucci 

3-	ماهي الألوان المفضله لديك أثناء إنتقاء الملابس ؟؟ 
عموما الاسود

4-	هل مسألة تنسيق " الملابس .. والحذاء .. والحقيبه .. والأكسسورات " من حيث اللون والطراز مهم لديك ( بشكل كبير أو ليس دائماً أو لاتهتم بذلك) ؟؟

أهتم دائما ... 

5-	مالذي يجذبك أكثر للقطعه الملبسيه أو الحقائب أو الحذاء هل الشكل (( الديزاين )) أم السعر ؟؟ 
الاثنين معا ....

6-	هل تستخدم الكريمات لبشرتك او لشعرك؟؟ ( اذا كان نعم مانوع الكريم الذي تستخدمه لبشرتك او شعرك ) ؟
لا 
7-	أثناء خياطة ثوب لمناسبه تترك الأمر للمصمم بحيث يختار الموديل المناسب للقماش ؟؟
؟؟؟؟

8-	ماهي قصة الشعر التي تعجبك وماهي قصة شعرك الحاليه ؟؟
تسريحة شعر عادية ...

10 -هل تعتني بشعرك بإستخدام زيوت خاصة أو غيرها وماهي ؟
لا !


11- هل ترغب في تغيير لون شعرك بين الحين والأخر ؟؟ وماهو لون الصبغه المفضل ؟؟ وماهو لون شعرك الحالي ؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟
12- هل تميل الى الشعر المموج(بتضرب جيل من الاخر ) أم الشعر الأنسيابي في تسريحه ؟

الشعر الانسيابي 

13- هل يهمك في المناسبات أن تكون ملك الحفل وتذهل الحضور بـ بشياكتك ووسامتك؟؟

لا 

14- ما هي القطعه الذي لا تستغني عنها في كل مناسبه؟؟ 

ساعة اليد 

15- ما هو عطرك المفضل؟؟

Hugo 
16- ما هو العطر الذي تستخدمه حاليا؟؟

مبستعملوش 

18- هل تفضل الملابس التقليديه ام السبورت ؟؟

السبورت 

19-ماهي صفات المرأة العربيه بنظرك؟

لا تعليق 

20- هل انت شخصيه مرتبه؟؟ 

نوعا ما 
21- من هو الشخصيه المشهوره الذي يجذبك وسامته؟

ليوناردو دي كابريو

22- ممـكن تضع لنا اي شي من الملابس ... حسب ذوقـــك .. من أي موقـــع .. 
المهم يكون مناسب لك ولذوقـك ..

لا للأسف 

23- اختار عضو بعدك.. 
اي عضو حابب يشارك 
*


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *ادخل وجاوب يالا يا مااااااااان:hlp:*
> 
> *معنى كدة ان الموضوع للرجالة بس ؟
> ياحبيبتي يا رانيا
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه يخربيت عسللك ياواد
اية الحلاوة تى:fun_lol:
نورتنى جدا يا عم كيرو


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *سلام و نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا
> شكرا لرانيا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> الاجابة باللون الاحمر
> ...


طلعت وسيم مش رومان من ورايا يا واد؟
ههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى بجد ليك يا باشا نورتنى جدااا


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

الا يا جماحة محدش عايز لية يقول انة بيصبغ شعرة؟
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه عثل وطحينة والنعمة ياعياد:fun_lol:
> نورتنى يا باشا والبرسيف الرجالى جامدة فعلا
> هات بخة بقة:new6:


*بخه ازاي يعني 
علي اساس اني مكوجي ؟ :smil15:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> ياسلام يا جدعان هعيط وروبنا
> ههههههههههههههههه
> مضحى وصاحب صاحبك يا عياد:fun_lol:




*ههههههههههه
مش كده والنبي
*​


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * مش مهم تعجبني انا يا عمنا
> المهم انها عاجبه :love45:
> 
> وبعدين نحن نسعي لارضاء الاخرون :new6:
> *​



يااااااااا أبن الايه يا لذذذذينه قووووولتلى :new6:​


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههههههه زيك
> دلوقتى بشترى تركيب  شغال وكويس




لالا مش بحب التركيب

اقولك معلومه مُكلفه 

جرب انت المستورد هتدعيلى وتدعلى عليا فى نفس الوقت :new6:​


----------



## marcelino (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> بيقة انت بتشرى الصينى منها:new6:
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> لاء جامدة بجد




صينى مين ياختى :new6:

هى كانت جامدة ومالهاش حل قبل ما استخدم المستورد :t19:​


----------



## هشام المهندس (11 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> الا يا جماحة محدش عايز لية يقول انة بيصبغ شعرة؟​
> ههههههههههههههههههه​




*انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*

*مش بصبغ*

*مين قال ان الموضوع ضروري*​


----------



## انريكي (12 يناير 2012)

انا جيت هاهاهاهاهاها 
* الأسئله  ..~*


يا لهوي اي الفضايح ديه ههههههههههههههههههه
* 1- في البداية  حدثنا عن نفسك من هو " اسم العضو " ??

انريكي 

مش متجوز هههههههههه ومش ناوي اتجوز خالص ليه ملكيش دعوة انتي يا سلوى 

شاب وسيم جدا والبنات بتموت فيه :smil13::smil13::smil13:ههههههههههه


* كدة كفايى بقة لان تعبت هههههههههه

* 2- هل تتبع الموضه في أثناء تبضعك حتى و أن لم يناسب  ذوقك العام ؟؟ *
:spor22::spor22::spor22:انا اتبع الموضة الخاصة فيا فقط 
* 3- ماهي  الماركة المفضله لديك في انتقاء ملابسك؟؟ *
مفيش شي معين 
* 4- ماهي الألوان المفضله لديك أثناء إنتقاء الملابس ؟؟  *
الاسود
* 5-  هل مسألة تنسيق "  الملابس .. والحذاء .. والحقيبه ..  والأكسسورات " من  حيث اللون والطراز مهم لديك (  بشكل كبير أو ليس دائماً  أو لاتهتم بذلك)  ؟؟ *
:spor22::spor22::spor22:ملكيش دعوة يا بت هههههههههههه
* 6- مالذي يجذبك أكثر للقطعه الملبسيه أو الحقائب أو  الحذاء هل الشكل (( الديزاين )) أم السعر ؟؟ *
اهم شي اتكون جميلة :2:
* 7- هل تستخدم الكريمات لبشرتك او لشعرك؟؟ ( اذا كان نعم مانوع  الكريم الذي تستخدمه لبشرتك او شعرك ) ؟؟ *
فقط الجل ومش عندي شي معين :spor24:

* 8-  **أثناء خياطة ثوب لمناسبه تترك الأمر  للمصمم بحيث يختار الموديل المناسب للقماش  ؟؟*
مش احب اخيط احب كل شي جاهز وبلاش فضايح :t33:
* 9- ماهي قصة الشعر التي تعجبك  وماهي قصة شعرك الحاليه ؟؟ *
:love34::love34::love34:
* 10 -هل تعتني بشعرك بإستخدام زيوت خاصة أو غيرها وماهي ؟؟  *
لالالالالالالالالا فقط الحلاق ههههههههههههههه
* 11- هل ترغب في تغيير لون  شعرك بين الحين والأخر ؟؟ وماهو لون الصبغه المفضل ؟؟ وماهو لون شعرك الحالي  ؟؟*
احب لون شعري كتير هو يعني اسود على اصفر اشوي 

* 12- هل تميل الى  الشعر المموج(بتضرب جيل من الاخرleasantr) أم الشعر الأنسيابي في تسريحه ؟؟ *
الشعر الانسيابي اكيد 
* 13- هل يهمك في المناسبات أن تكون ملك الحفل وتذهل  الحضور بـ بشياكتك ووسامتك؟؟ *
ايون :yaka::yaka::yaka:
* 14- ما هي القطعه الذي لا تستغني عنها في كل مناسبه؟؟  *
امممممممممممممم مش عرف ههههههههه
* 15- ما هو عطرك المفضل؟؟  *
مفيش شي محدد
* 16- ما هو العطر الذي  تستخدمه حاليا؟؟ 

مش حجاوب 
* * 18- هل تفضل  الملابس التقليديه ام السبورت ؟؟؟*
السبورت
* 19-ماهي صفات المرأة العربيه  بنظرك؟؟*
بصراحة يا عيشة مش حرد ومزاجي بقى :spor22::spor22:هههههههههههههههههه

* 20- هل انت  شخصيه مرتبه؟؟ *
اكييييييييييييييييييييييد
* 21- من هو  الشخصيه المشهوره الذي يجذبك وسامته؟ *
ابن حسني الي بيغني ...... قرب كمان ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
* 22- ممـكن تضع لنا اي شي من الملابس ... حسب ذوقـــك ..  من أي موقـــع .. *
* المهم يكون  مناسب لك ولذوقـك .. *

* 

انا كنت امفكر اضع صورتي بس معلش خايف البنات اتمون من الجمال بتاعي هههههههههههههههههههههههه

تمام كدة يا سالي هههههههههههههههههههه

انا اختار العضو الي بعدي اممممممممممممممممممم

مارسيلو هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تعال يا اسد فينك  :spor22::spor22::spor22:
*


----------



## tasoni queena (12 يناير 2012)

> تصدقى باية؟
> انا ممكن اغير نظام التويبك دة بالخصوص عشان انتى تجاوبى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> جيتى ف تويبك الشباب يابت وعايزة تجاوبى
> اشد ف باروكتى منك؟:fun_lol:



ههههههههههه

بت يا رانيا انا شكلى هنجت منك

كل ما ادخل الاقى اسئلة كتيرررررررررر الاقينى بقول نفس الكلام

مليش فيه التصليح عليكى انا جاية المنتدى بالضمان ههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (12 يناير 2012)

*انا بنزل اجيب مترين قماش وبفصل جلاليب مليش فى الاناقه خالص عشان 
انا غلبان 
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههه كل اجاباتكم ضحكتنى خالص

+ موضوع حلو بس طويل بردو ههههههه


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> صينى مين ياختى :new6:
> 
> هى كانت جامدة ومالهاش حل قبل ما استخدم المستورد :t19:​


هههههههههههههههه ونا مالى ياعم انا بستخدم تمارررررررا:t33:


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ههههههههههه كل اجاباتكم ضحكتنى خالص
> 
> + موضوع حلو بس طويل بردو ههههههه


تربو بلاش توقف ليا حال التوبيك ياواد
هههههههههههههههههه
يالا رد ولخص:t33:


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا بنزل اجيب مترين قماش وبفصل جلاليب مليش فى الاناقه خالص عشان
> انا غلبان
> *


هههههههههههههههههه ع يدددددى
مينو
جاوب بدل معملها وياك:t33:


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

انريكي قال:


> انا جيت هاهاهاهاهاها
> * الأسئله  ..~*
> 
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههه الله عليك ياحودة اجباتك حلوة جدا يا سونة:t33:
طب مش كنت تحط صورتك عشان يغمن علينا شوية
ههههههههههههههه
نورتنى
ويالا يا مارو انت متدبس هنا ياخويا:t33:


----------



## grges monir (12 يناير 2012)

انا جى اجاوب بس افضى للموضوع دة شوية
على يوم السبت كدة انا اكون اجازة اجى اجاوب ههههه


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> انا جى اجاوب بس افضى للموضوع دة شوية
> على يوم السبت كدة انا اكون اجازة اجى اجاوب ههههه


هههههههههههههههه متخاليها الاحد عشان اكون فاضية وارد عليك
:t33::t33::t33:


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

هشام المهندس قال:


> *انـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا*
> 
> *مش بصبغ*
> 
> *مين قال ان الموضوع ضروري*​


انا:t33:
هههههههههههههههه
نورتنى هشام ويالا جاوب وشاركنا


----------



## rania79 (12 يناير 2012)

tasoni queena قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> بت يا رانيا انا شكلى هنجت منك
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى
بس ليا عندك تويبك تردى فية عليا:scenic:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 يناير 2012)

*توبيك رائع كالعاده منك
وكنت لسه هجاوب
بس كسلت الجو سقعه :t30:​*


----------



## zama (26 يناير 2012)

rania79 قال:


> *ازيكم ياحلوين معايا تويبك للشباب الغلابة اللى هنا عشان نعرف مدى شياكتهمleasantr*
> 
> *ادخل وجاوب يالا يا مااااااااان:hlp:*
> 
> ...



مُتشكر ..


----------

